# New House, new project: Workbench!



## psilva8 (Jan 12, 2012)

Rono8582 said:


> Hey guys, I'm about to start a workbench for my basement. I just bought a 1940 Bungalow/ranch style house (it was expanded upon).
> 
> The basement will be a whole separate post, as there are many fixin's to do there!
> 
> ...


I think using recycled materials is an admirable thing to do if they are in good shape. If they are pressure treated they shouldn't be used in the house.

Screws are absolutely fine for what you are doing.


----------



## jasonreck71 (Jan 14, 2012)

psilva8 said:


> I think using recycled materials is an admirable thing to do if they are in good shape. If they are pressure treated they shouldn't be used in the house.
> 
> Screws are absolutely fine for what you are doing.


Curious why you wouldn't want to use pressure treated inside...The bottom plate is pressure treated...

_____________

Check out my Man Blog


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Pressure treat post would be fine and would not rot at the bottom when in contact with the concrete floor.
You just not suppost to use it for building such things as inside framing.


----------



## psilva8 (Jan 12, 2012)

jasonreck71 said:


> Curious why you wouldn't want to use pressure treated inside...The bottom plate is pressure treated...
> 
> _____________
> 
> Check out my Man Blog


Well, there is always a big debate on the issue, but from what I've read the consensus is to not use it as it contains chemicals and such. How big of a deal is it really? I'm not sure, but it's enough of a discussion that I avoid it.


----------



## Rono8582 (Oct 18, 2011)

*reclaimed wood*

regarding the reclaimed, recycled wood:

the posts i recovered from the pond, about 9 - 4ft posts, were sitting touching soil outside for at least 5 years, so I dont know how that affects the amount of chemicals still in it.

there are also 4 -7ft 4x4 posts that were being used as main supports. We put in 4inch lolly columns throughout instead, and these were doug fir I believe and in good shape, so i didnt want to throw them out.

I'm thinking 3/4" single, maybe 2 layers glued as the top. Pics to come soon with materials ready to go!


----------



## cdnNick (May 28, 2011)

I made my workbench completely out of salvaged lumber, there is a ton of construction in the area and it's crazy what they throw out. I swear I could build a house with the "scraps" they throw out. The only thing I had to buy were the screws, I used 2.5" wood screws and it's solid.

I've added some pictures my son seems to thing it a bench to repair broken toys or and a great place to play with daddy's tools.

It's 54"x32"x36.5".


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.finewoodworking.com/workbench


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

Here is a quick/cheap workbench that I made up for in my basement.


----------



## Bluehawks (Jan 13, 2012)

I used a similar wood on mine and I took a torch to it to give it some character, then I put a few coats of poly on it.


----------



## bareshiyth (Jan 6, 2012)

Rono8582 said:


> Hey guys, I'm about to start a workbench for my basement.Some questions first!
> 
> 1)When building a workbench, approx 30DX60WX36H, which fastener is better, wood screws or lag screws? This table will be holding project lumber, small hand tools but nothing big like a drill press. At most a miter saw.
> 
> ...


----------



## mstew (Jan 27, 2010)

a good workbench is always a must have i feel. They can be fun to make ! this is 8' x 6' x 32" and will hold me up.


----------



## Rono8582 (Oct 18, 2011)

Here is an update, top frame squared away and 4x4 legs added. I decided last minute to add a bottom shelf. I screwed it to the inside of the legs so when I'm working on something I'm not hitting my knees! 

Dimensions are 60L x 35 H x 24D. The reason I went 35 instead of 36 high is that I had exactly 70" posts that were the old supports for the house. 2 simple cuts with a circ saw down the middle was much easier than cutting many pieces. Plus the 3/4 ply wood will make it almost 36"high!

Question, should I double up the plywood for 1 1/2 ", or just keep it single?


----------



## Rono8582 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm also thinking of poly for the top. I like plywood because if it gouges I can just back out the screws and replace it. 

Taking a tip from some online pictures and because my basement is old and not true, I'm going to put lag screws on each foot to act as levelers.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

Rono8582 said:


> I'm also thinking of poly for the top. I like plywood because if it gouges I can just back out the screws and replace it.
> 
> Taking a tip from some online pictures and because my basement is old and not true, I'm going to put lag screws on each foot to act as levelers.


Consider topping the plywood benchtop with a sheet of masonite. It's cheap, it's smooth, and it's easy to pull off and replace when it gets too torn up for your liking.


----------

